# shooting low 92fs



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

shot my 92 fs about 12 yds. i had to aim at the top of the 2'' circle to hit the bottom. shot from a rest about 30 rds still the same about 2'' low. what to do now?? help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

You should cover the target with the front white circle.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

beretta-neo said:


> You should cover the target with the front white circle.


now looking through my sights, that does look like the POI would be. i'll try it tomorrow. thanks


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

beretta-neo said:


> You should cover the target with the front white circle.


that was my problem. thank you


----------

